# Galaxy not recieving my iphone messages!



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi all - I have been reading about the net , problems with the iphone's OS upgrade 7 and beyond. A friend with a new Galaxy is not receiving my messages. The friend has never had an iPhone, only me.

I tried to log onto my iTunes account to change my ID and Password, as I read that may help.

My problem, my phone doesn't show I changed this info, and has an old email address I don't even have anymore, and I don't remember my password!!!

I keep getting prompted by my iphone for changing the email and password, but can't. I don't know what to do? I don't enter the correct password, I can't access the old email address as i don't have that iSP anymore. I can't access to change this data. I want to reset everything on my phone and delete the old iTunes acct and start over. How do I do this?

Can anyone help me with this? I hate that iTunes hate it!! why does this have to be an intermediary for my phone?? I am beyond angry:angry:

Thank you


----------

